# Cumulative Roof Height Of Skyscrapers (600+ feet) In Each Major City



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

I was thinking of a way to distinguish between the largest cities on Earth that would not be completely biased and opinion driven. Using roof heights I know will be somewhat controversial with some buildings and somewhat opinionated but not nearly as much as just people basing the largest cities in terms of opinion and bias alone.

In fact this thread isn't a determination of the largest city either. Instead the purpose of this thread is to count every *skyscraper (600+ feet in roof height) *in the city. These are the same guidelines that SkyscraperCity uses to determine what a skyscraper is except they use pinnacle height. 

I will add the buildings up in each city to determine the cumulative roof height of all its skyscrapers/supertalls/megatalls. 

*Only completed buildings count and observation towers do not count.*

My prediction is that the Top 35 in the world will be (in no order):
1. Toronto
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Panama City
5. London
6. Moscow
7. Tokyo
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Riyadh
10. Abu Dhabi
11. Dubai
12. Kuwait City
13. Singapore
14. Mumbai
15. Mecca
16. Jakarta
17. Hong Kong
18. Shenzhen
19. Guangzhou
20. Shanghai
21. Nanjing
22. Chongqing
23. Taipei
24. Shenyang
25. Tianjin
26. Beijing
27. Seoul
28. Busan
29. Wuhan
30. Wuxi
31. Los Angeles
32. Houston
33. Melbourne
34. Suzhou
35. Dalian

Coming up with these numbers will take a long time so be patient and I will post city's cumulative roof heights when I get them done. Thanks. Hope you enjoy the thread.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just to show how this works. Here are two easy examples that I've already finished.

*Wenzhou*
1. Wenzhou World Trade Center 1,013 feet
*Cumulative Roof Height 1,013 feet*

*Milwaukee*
1. U.S. Bank Center 600 feet
*Cumulative Roof Height 600 feet*

This will get more exciting once I start doing cities with multiple buildings over 600 feet in roof height. 
Wenzhou has at least two I know of under construction but they are not completed and therefore do not count.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Two more.

*Minneapolis*
1. IDS Tower 791 feet
2. Wells Fargo Center 775 feet
3. Capella Tower 757 feet
4. 33 South Sixth 667 feet
*Cumulative Roof Height 2,990 feet*

*Harbin*
1. Innovative & Entrepreneurship Tower 623 feet
*Cumulative Roof Height 623 feet*


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

600 feet is too low, you should make that 656ft+ / 200m+. Also, I think that isaidso has a similar thread, but I don't know its exact location.

EDIT: found it: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104105
He uses roof height too.


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

200m? 150m is plenty big and it allows more cities.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty damn sure NYC is above chicago


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

deadhead262 said:


> Pretty damn sure NYC is above chicago


It's in no order.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Also london has a whopping 7 buildings over 600ft and you think its 5th?


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Its already been said in no particular order. I think 500ft would have been a better cut off although it would allow more calculation and cities to probably enter.

But I think raising the height would make the list more elusive.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

I chose 600 feet because SkyscraperCity determines that to be the cut off point between skyscrapers and highrises. Therefore, a city needs to have at least one skyscraper to roof height by SSC definitions in order to make the list.

*Calgary*
1. The Bow 774 feet
2. Suncor Energy Centre 705 feet
3. Eighth Avenue Place I 696 feet
4. Bankers Hall West Tower 646 feet
5. Bankers Hall East Tower 646 feet
*Cumulative Roof Height 3,467 feet*

*Vancouver*
1. Living Shangri-La 645 feet
*Cumulative Roof Height 645 feet*


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Easier ones to do 

Philadelphia

1. Comcast 975
2. One Liberty Place 945
3. Two Liberty Place 848
4. BNY Mellon Center 792
5. Three Logan Square 739
6. Dibona Building 625

Total: 4,924


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

So uh... Good luck on NYC, Chicago, Shanghai, HK, Dubai, etc.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was a kid, back on 2000, 2001 I made such list for all the cities in North America, Europe and Oceania (thanks, Emporis!). I used 100m as parameter though.

I could post the data, but unfortunately my old notebook is back in Londrina.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll do Atlanta.

1. BOA Plaza- 1,040 feet.
2. Suntrust Plaza- 871 feet.
3. One Atlantic Center- 820 feet.
4. 191 Peachtree- 770 feet.
5. Westin- 723 feet.
6. Georgia Pacific Building- 697 feet.
7. Promenade 2- 691 feet.
8. AT&T Building- 677 feet.
9. The Sovereign- 665 feet.
10. 1080 Peachtree- 656 feet.
11. GLG Grand- 609 feet.

Cumulative Height: *8,219 feet.*


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

Which site(s) are you guys using for the roof heights? I'd like to help if I could.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ I used official, but made sure each building's roof was over 600.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

You could add Sydney and Frankfurt.


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

Quick calculation: 

#1 *New York City* has about ~ 100 
#1 *Hong Kong* ~ 100
#3 *Dubai *~ 80
#4 *Shanghai *~ 65
#5 *Chicago *~45


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Metro Manila, Philippines*


1. The Gramercy Residences - *820ft*
2. PBCom Tower - *790ft*
3. Discovery Primea - *784ft*
4. The Knightsbridge Residences - *721ft*
5. The St. Francis Shangri-La Place T1 - *698ft*
6. The St. Francis Shangri-La Place T2 - *698ft*
7. One Rockwell West Tower - *689ft*
8. Petron Megaplaza - *688ft*
9. UnionBank Plaza - *675ft*
10. Golden Empire Tower - *666ft*
11. Philamlife Tower - *656ft*
12. BSA Twin Towers T1 - *646ft*
13. BSA Twin Towers T2 - *646ft*
14. TRAG San Lorenzo Tower - *643ft*
15. One Central - *639ft*
16. 8 Forbestown Road - *636ft*
17. Anchor Skysuites - *633ft*
18. RCBC Plaza Tower One - *629ft*
19. The Infinity Fort Bonifacio - *622ft*
20. One Corporate Centre - *607ft*
21. Alphaland Makati Tower - *607ft*
22. One San Miguel Avenue - *600.39ft*

*Cumulative Height: 14,793ft*

^^ will be more than 30 buildings on or before Q1 2014; plus 20+ other skyscrapers >600ft tall u/c and to be completed on 2016.. :cheers2:


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

*New York City:* 
(only counting completed and topped out)

*1000 footers:*

1. One World Trade Center, 1373' (already topped out and structurally completed)
2. Empire State Building, 1250'
3. One57, 1004'

*900 footers:*

4. Four World Trade Center, 977' (same as 1WTC)
5. Bank of America Tower, 945'
6. Chrysler Building, 925'
7. Citigroup Center, 915' 
8. 40 Wall Street, 900'

*800 footers:*

9. Beekman Tower, 870'
10. Trump World Tower, 861'
11. GE Building, 850'
12. 70 Pine Street, 848'
13. Cityspire Center, 814'
14. One Chase Manhattan Plaza , 813'
15. Metlife Building, 808'
16. Bloomberg Tower, 806'

*700 footers:*

17. Woolworth Building, 792'
18. 1 Worldwide Plaza, 778' 
19. Carnegie Hall Tower, 757' 
20. 383 Madison Avenue, 755' 
21. Courtyard and Residence Inn Manhattan Central Park, 753' 
22. AXA Center, 752' 
23. One Penn Plaza, 750'
24. 1251 Avenue of the Americas, 750' 
25. Time Warner Center North Tower, 749' 
26. Time Warner Center South Tower, 749' 
27. Goldman Sachs Headquarters, 749'
28. 60 Wall Street, 745'
29. One Astor Plaza, 745' 
30. New York Times Tower, 745'
31. 7 World Trade Center, 743' 
32. 1 Liberty Plaza, 743' 
33. 20 Exchange Place, 741' 
34. Three World Financial Center, 739' 
35. Bertelsmann Building, 733' 
36. Times Square Tower, 726' 
37. Metropolitan Tower, 716' 
38. JPMorganChase Tower, 707' 
39. General Motors Building, 705' 
40. Times Square, 701'
41. Metropolitan Life Tower, 700' 

*600 footers:*

42. 500 Fifth Avenue, 697' 
43. Americas Tower, 692' 
44. Solow Building, 689' 
45. HSBC Bank Building, 688' 
46. 55 Water Street, 687' 
47. 277 Park Avenue, 687' 
48. 1585 Broadway, 685' 
49. Random House Tower, 684' 
50. Four Seasons Hotel, 682' 
51. McGraw-Hill Building, 674' 
52. Lincoln Building, 673' 
53. Citigroup Building, 673' 
54. Barclay Tower, 673' 
55. Paramount Plaza, 670' 
56. Trump Tower, 664'
57. Bank of New York Building, 654'
58. Silver Towers West, 653' 
59. Silver Towers East, 653' 
60. 599 Lexington Avenue, 653' 
61. 712 5th Avenue, 650' 
62. Chanin Building, 649' 
63. 245 Park Avenue, 648' 
64. Sony Tower, 647' 
65. Two World Financial Center, 645' 
66. 570 Lexington Avenue, 643' 
67. 1 New York Plaza, 640' 
68. 1 MiMA Tower, 638'
69. 1 Dag Hammarskjold Plaza, 637' 
70. 345 Park Avenue, 634' 
71. Mercantile Building, 632'
72. The Setai Fifth Avenue, 632' 
73. W New York Downtown Hotel & Residences, 630' 
74. Grace Plaza, 630' 
75. Home Insurance Plaza, 630'
76. 1095 Avenue of the Americas, 630' 
77. 101 Park Avenue, 629' 
78. Central Park Place, 628' 
79. 888 7th Avenue, 628'
80. Burlington House, 625' 
81. The Waldorf Astoria, 625' 
82. One Madison Park, 621'	
83. Olympic Tower, 620' 
84. 425 5th Avenue, 618' 
85. 919 3rd Avenue, 615' 
86. New York Life Building, 615'
87. 750 Seventh Avenue, 615' 
88. The Epic, 615' 
89.Tower 49, 615' 
90. Eventi, 614' 
91. Credit Lyonnais Building, 609'
92. The Orion, 604'
93. 590 Madison Avenue, 603' 
94. 250 West 55th Street, 602' 
95. Eleven Times Square, 601' 
96. 1166 Avenue of the Americas, 600' 

Going to hit #100 pretty soon! With the topping out of 432 Park Avenue (1398'), this city will break the 70,000 mark! 

*Cumulative roof height: 68,830 feet *

*Average roof height: 717 feet*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto* - estimated completion / topping out date for the most notably skyscrapers ( 600ft+ roof height):

*2013*:
- ICE West, 663 ft

*2014*:
- ICE East, 768 ft 
- AURA, 893 ft
- U Condos II, 604 ft

*2015*:
- One Bloor, 844 ft

*2016*:
- Bay-Adelaide East, 643 ft
- CASA II, 613 ft

*2017*:
- Harbour Plaza East, 764 ft
- Harbour Plaza West, 735 ft

*Likely to break ground in 2013*:
- 43 Simcoe, 769 ft
- Eau de Soleil, 
- Ten York, 735 ft
- 156 Front, 728 ft
- Two Queen West, 722 ft
- Massey Tower, 683 ft
- 88 Scott, 669 ft
- 100 Adelaide West, 617 ft


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Jakarta*
1. Wisma 46 754 feet
2. Equity Tower 721 feet
3. Menara BCA 718 feet
4. The Peak 1 716 feet
5. The Peak 2 716 feet
6. Graha Energi 711 feet
7. Bakrie Tower 705 feet
8. The Pinnacle 698 feet
9. Ritz-Carlton Jakarta Tower A 695 feet
10. Ritz-Carlton Jakarta Tower B 695 feet
11. The Grand Hyatt Residence 688 feet
12. The City Center @ Batavia City 682 feet
13. Kempinski Residences 672 feet
14. The Plaza Tower 659 feet
15. Kuningan City Tower A 656 feet
16. Kuningan City Tower B 656 feet
17. The Icon Residences - Tower 1 643 feet
18. The Icon Residences - Tower 2 643 feet
19. Wisma Mulia 640 feet
20. Residence 8 @ Senopati Tower A 639 feet
21. Residence 8 @ Senopati Tower B 639 feet
22. UOB Plaza 637 feet
23. Pacific Place Tower 1 623 feet
24. Pacific Place Tower 2 623 feet
25. Pacific Place Tower 3 623 feet
26. Central Park Office Tower 605 feet

*Cumulative Roof Height 17,457*

For anyone who is wondering, AXA Tower I determined has a roof height of 593 feet. Kuningan City Tower A and B I determined to have roof heights of 656 feet each. SkyscraperCity has all three towers including AXA Tower as 210 meters + but all three have open parapets on top. I mainly used the SkyscraperPage diagrams for those three towers as wikipedia and emporis had less dependable information.


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

isaidso said:


> *Toronto* - estimated completion / topping out date for the most notably skyscrapers ( 600ft+ roof height):


That's awesome! Now if only some supertalls could break ground in the coming year, I'll be more than happy. 

Btw, for New York I counted about 10 towers over 600ft+ (roof height) go get started by next year.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Super tall seems to be Toronto's nemesis. One Yonge (88 floors) was just announced at only 293 m, while the Oxford twins (325 m each) are on shaky ground due the casino being nixed. It still might proceed, but there's less money behind it now.

I'm still holding out that the city will have 4-5 super talls by 2020. Toronto's an excruciatingly pragmatic place, but the economics of tall buildings is becoming more compelling every passing year. In 2008 the tallest proposals were 150-200m, in 2010 they were 200-250m, while today they're 250-300m. 

We'll not see a 400m building unless some wealthy person with a big ego decides to build one. Even then, the city remains surprisingly hostile to extremely tall buildings. They much prefer a large quantity of shorter buildings over a few tall ones.

Manhattan is still the gold standard for most north Americans. There's nothing quite like it and it's good to see lots of development happening there. Manhattan shows how a high population density makes for a vibrant, transit oriented city with streets packed with stores, restaurants, attractions, etc.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

^^Is it not maybe because they dont want a supertall interfering with the CN towers antenna signal?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

No, a building would need to be exceedingly tall before that became an issue and then they'd just stick an antenna on the new building. The CN Tower is 553m.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SO FAR:


Hong Kong ?????
New York 68,830
Jakarta 17,457
Manila 14,793
Kuala Lumpur 14,414
Houston 13,325
Toronto 10,904
Atlanta 8,040
Mumbai 7,933
Philadelphia 4,924
Calgary 3,467
Minneapolis 2,990


We need the following completed: Dubai, Chicago, Panama City, Moscow, Singapore, Chonging, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Nanjing, Tianjin, Melbourne, Seoul, Tokyo, Busan and we'll be most of the way there for the top 30. I'll do Melbourne.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Melbourne*

01. Eureka Tower 975 feet
02. Rialto Tower 824 feet
03. Bourke Place 732 feet
04. 120 Collins Street 728 feet
05. Melbourne Central 692 feet
06. Freshwater Place North 673 feet
07. 101 Collins Street 640 feet
08. Telstra Corporate Building 633 feet
09. 80 Collins Street 623 feet
10. Sofitel Hotel 607 feet
11. ANZ Tower 607 feet

*Cumulative Roof Height 7,734*


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

^ Toronto will eclipse Houston in no time. 



isaidso said:


> Super tall seems to be Toronto's nemesis.


Well that sums up how I feel about Toronto. Sure, the CN Tower is great and all but it needs some company - asap. 
Nevertheless let me say this: I like Toronto's style how it develops naturally instead of building a trohpy tower just for show.

*Singapore*:

1. United Overseas Bank Plaza One, 919 ft 
2. Overseas Union Bank Centre, 911 ft
3. Republic Plaza, 906 ft 
4. Capital Tower, 838 ft 
5. The Sail @ Marina Bay, 804 ft 
6. One Raffles Quay North Tower, 804 ft 
7. Marina Bay Financial Centre Office Tower II, 804 ft 
8. Ocean Financial Centre, 804 ft 
9. Marina Bay Financial Centre Office Tower III, 784 ft 
10. 8 Shenton Way, 770 ft 
11. Asia Square Tower 1, 751 ft
12. Marina Bay Residences, 745 ft 
13. Marina Bay Suites, 744 ft 
14. Swissotel The Stamford, 741 ft 
15. Millenia Tower, 732 ft 
16. Asia Square Tower 2, 727 ft 
17. Central Park Tower, 705 ft 
18. One Shenton Tower 1, 702 ft 
19. The Orchard Residences, 692 ft 
20. One Raffles Place Tower 2, 688 ft 
21. Marina Bay Sands Hotel 3, 679 ft 
22. Marina Bay Sands Hotel 2, 679 ft
23. Marina Bay Sands Hotel 1, 679 ft
24. Overseas Chinese Banking Corp. Centre, 659 ft 
25. International Plaza, 623 ft 
25. Singapore Land Tower, 623 ft 
27. SGX Centre 1, 615 ft
28. SGX Centre 2, 615 ft
29. DBS Tower I, 614 ft 
30. Marina Bay Financial Centre Office Tower I, 611 ft
31. PSA Building, 600 ft

*Cumulative Roof Height: 22,568 ft*

So 3rd place for now.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

hunser said:


> ^ Toronto will eclipse Houston in no time.
> 
> Well that sums up how I feel about Toronto. Sure, the CN Tower is great and all but it needs some company - asap.
> Nevertheless let me say this: I like Toronto's style how it develops naturally instead of building a trohpy tower just for show.


Yes, ICE West has basically topped off already. ICE East and AURA will in a couple months. That will get Toronto up to 13,228; just 97 ft behind Houston. The Oxford proposal looked dead last week with the nixing of the casino, but they came out yesterday and said that they're still working on the entire project as planned *minus* the casino component. It will just take a little longer. So we might get those 325 m twins after all.

There's about 27,000 ft of building (600ft+) U/C or proposed on top of that. If everything on the table happens, Toronto will be up around 42,000 ft.


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

*European Union:*

*London*
1. 1,016 - The Shard
2. 771 - One Canada Square
3. 756 - Heron Tower
4. 655 - 8 Canada Square
5. 655 - 25 Canada Square
6. 600 - Tower 42

Total = 4453

*Frankfurt*
1. 849 - Commerzbank
2. 841 - Messeturm
3. 682 - Westendstrabe
4. 656 - Main Tower
5. 656 - Tower 185
6. 610 - Trianon

Total = 4294

*Paris*
1. 739 - Tour First
2. 689 - Tour Maine Montparnasse
3. 614 - Tour Total
4. 607 - Tour T1
5. 604 - Tour Areva
6. 600 - Tour Granite

Total = 3853

*Madrid*
1. 820 - Torre Caja Madrid
2. 820 - Torre de Cristal
3. 774 - Torre PwC
4. 755 - Torre Espacio

Total = 3169


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Shard is 998 to the roof and Heron is 664.

So far:


Hong Kong 77,349
New York 68,830
Singapore 22,568
Jakarta 17,457
Manila 14,793
Kuala Lumpur 14,414
Houston 13,325
Toronto 10,904
Atlanta 8,040
Mumbai 7,933
Melbourne 7,734
Philadelphia 4,924
London 4,343
Frankfurt 4,294
Paris 3,853
Calgary 3,467
Madrid 3,169
Minneapolis 2,990


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

Going to do Shanghai next (should be 3rd). 

*Hong Kong Cumulative Roof Height: 77,349 ft.*

Surreal.  Those 600 - 700' tall residential towers sure make up a lot of ground.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok, good luck. I'll add the number for HK. Be back later tonight.


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

*Shanghai:*

1. Shanghai World Financial Center, 1614 ft 
2. Jin Mao Tower, 1257 ft
3. Shanghai Wheelock Square, 978 ft
4. 66 Tower 2, 859 ft
5. 66 Tower 1, 859 ft
6. Jing An Kerry Centre Tower 2, 853 ft
7. Shanghai IFC North Tower, 853 ft
8. Huamin Imperial Tower, 846 ft
9. Shimao International Plaza, 840 ft
10. Shanghai IFC South Tower, 820 ft
11. Plaza 66, 812 ft
12. Hong Kong New World Tower, 794 ft
13. Maxdo Centre, 792 ft
14. One Lujiazui, 784 ft
15. Cloud Nine, 781 ft
16.Tomorrow Square, 781 ft
17. International Ocean Shipping Building, 762 ft
18. BOCOM Financial Towers, 755 ft
19. Bank of Shanghai Headquarters Building, 755 ft
20. Plaza 66 Tower 2, 749 ft
21. Bank of China Tower, 742 ft
22. Pullman Shanghai Skyway Hotel, 741 ft
23. Raffles Square Tower, 728 ft
24. Zhongrong Jasper Tower, 722 ft
25. Shanghai Longemont Hotel, 715 ft
26. Shanghai Dong-Hai Plaza, 712 ft
27. Riviera TwinStar Square 1, 708 ft
28. Riviera TwinStar Square 2, 708 ft
29. World Finance Tower, 696 ft
30. King Tower, 696 ft
31. Pudong International Information Port, 692 ft
32. 21st Century Mansion, 689 ft
33. Radisson Hotel Shanghai New World, 682 ft
34. Golden Bell Mansion, 682 ft
35. Taiping Financial Tower, 682 ft
36. China Merchants Bank Mansion, 682 ft
37. Sofitel Jin Jiang Oriental Pudong Hotel, 679 ft
38. Golden Landmark, 676 ft
39. Nan Zheng Mansion, 673 ft
40. Lippo Plaza, 669 ft 
41. HSBC Tower, 667 ft
42. BM Plaza Office Tower, 666 ft
43. Oriental Financial Center, 656 ft
44. Shanghai World Plaza, 656 ft
45. Bund Center, 653 ft
46. Jing An Kerry Centre Tower 3, 650 ft
47. BEA Financial Tower, 649 ft
48. Wenxin United Press Building, 646 ft
49. Walton Plaza, 643 ft
50. Lan Sheng Building, 643 ft
51. China Insurance Mansion, 643 ft
52. CITIC Square, 633 ft
53. Huaxia Financial Square Tower A, 627 ft
54. Huaxia Financial Square Tower B, 627 ft
55. Pujiang International Finance Plaza, 623 ft
56. Park Place, 620 ft
57. Bao'an Tower, 617 ft
58. Huaneng Union Tower, 617 ft
59. CAAC Pudong Tower, 617 ft
60. Shanghai Futures Building, 614 ft
61. Shanghai China Merchants Plaza Office Building, 610 ft
62. China Merchants Tower, 610 ft
63. Aurora Plaza, Pudong, 607 ft
64. Pudong Development Mansion, 607 ft
65. Shanghai Yi Building, 600 ft

*Cumulative Roof Height: 47,319 ft *

I was quite surprised how the first 15 buildings all have a lower roof height. The stats differ quite a lot from official height.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Shenzhen

KK100: 1450ft
Shun hing square: 1066ft 
SEG plaza: 957ft
Excellence century plaza tower A: 919ft
Lugem tower: 896ft
AVIC plaza: 833ft
Excellence century plaza tower B: 820ft
Shenzhen world trade center: 817ft
Shenzhen stock exchange: 807ft
Panglin plaza: 745ft
Shekou China Merchants Square: 738ft
Golden business center: 715ft
Times fortune building: 715ft
Times square excellence: 715ft
Hung cheong plaza: 714ft
Shenzhen International Chamber of Commerce Tower: 709ft
Nanfang international hotel: 682ft
First tower: 682ft	
Shenzhen broadcasting center: 681ft
World finance center tower A: 679ft
Juashi mansion: 677ft
East pacific center tower C: 676ft
Rongchao economic trade center: 676ft
Kerry center 2: 656ft
Shenzhen new world center tower: 656ft
Walton heights: 649ft
Golden center international business mansion: 643ft
United plaza A: 640ft
Noble center: 634ft
Grand hyatt: 633ft
Shenzhen futian Shangri-La: 627ft
shenzhen new times plaza: 619ft
Shenzhen special zone press tower: 614ft
New century plaza west: 610ft
Excellence century plaza tower C: 607ft

Grand total: 25957 

Fits right in 3rd on your list, 4th after shanghai


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Guangzhou

Guangzhou International Finance Center: 1435ft
Citic plaza: 1056ft
The pinnacle: 1023ft
Pearl river tower: 1016ft
Leatop plaza: 993ft
Tianhui Plaza C3: 886ft
Dapeng International Plaza: 884ft
China International Center - Tower B: 883ft
Bank of Guangzhou Tower: 876ft
Guangdong Telecom Plaza: 853ft
R&F centre: 798ft
Victory plaza: 730ft
Onelink walk office tower: 715ft
Taikoo hui office tower 1: 692ft
Vertical city: 682ft
Cneter plaza: 663ft
Pearl River International Building: 660ft
Nanfang International Mansion: 659ft
Guangdong International Hotel: 657ft
Metro plaza: 652ft
International financial plaza: 650ft
Teemtower office building: 640ft
Royal Mediterranean hotel: 640ft
Victory garden block C: 630ft
China shine plaza: 615ft
GT land plaza: 606ft

Grand total: 20594

Expect it to be 1st in 20yrs


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

So the new list is: 


Hong Kong 77,349
New York 68,830
Shanghai 47,319
Shanzhen 25,957
Singapore 22,568
Guangzhou 20,594
Jakarta 17,457
Manila 14,793
Kuala Lumpur 14,414
Houston 13,325
Toronto 10,904
Atlanta 8,040
Mumbai 7,933
Melbourne 7,734
Philadelphia 4,924
London 4,343
Frankfurt 4,294
Paris 3,853
Calgary 3,467
Madrid 3,169
Minneapolis 2,990


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chicago*

1. Willis Tower, 1451 ft 
2. Trump International Hotel & Tower, 1170 feet
3. Aon Center, 1136 ft
4. John Hancock Center, 1128 ft 
5. 311 South Wacker Drive, 961 ft
6. Two Prudential Plaza, 915 ft
7. Franklin Center - North Tower, 886 ft
8. 900 North Michigan Avenue, 869 ft
9. Water Tower Place,	859 ft 
10. Aqua, 859 ft
11. Chase Tower, 850 ft
12. Park Tower, 844 ft
13. The Legacy at Millennium Park, 818 ft
14. 300 North LaSalle, 785 ft
15. Three First National Plaza, 767 ft
16. Chicago Title & Trust Center, 756 ft
17. Blue Cross-Blue Shield Tower, 744 ft
18. Olympia Centre, 731 ft
19. One Museum Park, 726 ft
20. 330 North Wabash, 695 ft
21. Waldorf Astoria Chicago , 686 ft
22. 111 South Wacker, 681 ft
23. 181 West Madison, 680 ft
24. Hyatt Center, 679 ft
25. One Magnificent Mile, 673 ft
26. 340 on the Park, 672 ft
27. United Building, 668 ft
28. UBS Tower, 652 ft
29. Richard J. Daley Center, 648 ft
30. 55 East Erie, 647 ft
31. Lake Point Tower, 645 ft
32. River East Center, 644 ft
33. Grand Plaza Apartments, 641 ft
34. 155 North Wacker, 638 ft
35. Leo Burnett Building, 635 ft
36. The Heritage at Millennium Park, 631 ft
37. NBC Tower, 627 ft
38. 353 North Clark, 623 ft
39. Millennium Centre, 610 ft
40. Chicago Place, 608 ft
41. Chicago Board of Trade, 605 ft
42. CNA Plaza, 601 ft
43. One Prudential Plaza, 601 ft
44. Heller International Tower, 600 ft


*Cumulative Roof Height: 33,345 ft. *

4th place.

So far our top 5:
#1 Hong Kong
#2 New York
#3 Shanghai
#4 Chicago
#5 Shenzhen

I'm sure Dubai will jump in.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Good job guys.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha, Los Angeles has Doha by a foot (for now).

Moscow and Toronto will be a fight to the death in the coming years. I guess the rivalry can be traced all the way back to Ostankino and CN. They certainly will be flipping back and forth as they jump up the ladder.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

*Tianjin* is 9293ft.

Completed towers:

300米级别及以上（2座）:
415米 广播电视塔（天塔）|415.2米|7层|建成
337米 环球金融中心（津塔）|337米|76层|建成

200米级别（6座）:
258米 和黄地铁广场写字楼|258米|55层|建成
243米 君临天下|243米|80层|建成
238米 信达广场|238米|51层|建成 
208米 金皇大厦|208米|47层|建成
203米 滨江万丽酒店|203米|48层|建成
力神大厦-华苑金座广场|203米|36层|建成

150米级别（34座）:
198米 和黄地铁广场公寓楼A座|198米|57层|建成
193米 金茂广场|193米|48层|建成
191米 天辰大厦|190.8米|40层|建成 
190米 滨海华贸中心|189.8米|47层|建成 
186米 和黄地铁广场公寓楼B座|186米|53层|建成
185米 海航天津中心西塔|185米|49层|建成

Didn't use the 415m because that is a TV tower, and a few of the buildings have small spires, so the actual number is slightly lower.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Soon to add another 10,000 ft.

Currently topped out towers:

200米级别（12座）:
253米 泰安道5号院|253.4米|47层|封顶
250米 于家堡华夏人寿总部大厦|250米|54层|封顶
235米 凯德国际贸易中心|235米|57层|封顶 
219米 茂业大厦|219米|51层|封顶
215米 嘉里中心公寓楼A座|215米|61层|封顶
嘉里中心公寓楼B座|215米|61层|封顶
嘉里中心公寓楼C座|215米|61层|封顶
205米 富力中心公寓楼|205.7米|54层|封顶
富力中心写字楼|205.7米|47层|封顶 
201米 光耀东方中央广场A座|201米|47层|封顶
光耀东方中央广场B座|201米|46层|封顶
200米 滨海国泰大厦|200米|37层|封顶

150米级别（12座）:
199米 金唐大厦|199.2米|46层|封顶
195米 万达中心|195米|42层|封顶
192米 海纳国际大厦(滨州大厦)|192米|47层|封顶
190米 成城国际集团项目|190米|43层|封顶
185米 滨海国贸中心(山西大厦)|185米|41层|封顶


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Include T/O buildings in your stats. That's what most of us have been doing. :cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

@BarbaricManchurian: Thanks for the effort, but imo this data can't really be used the way you presented it.. please be so kind and include the English names. Would you kindly inform us if there are any missing towers:

Tianjin

1,112 Tianjin World Financial Center
846 Tianjin Hutchison Whampoa Metro Plaza Main Tower
820 Tianjin International Trade Tower (T/O)
807 Shangbang Leasing Tower (T/O)
780 Tianjin Xinda Plaza
754 Tianjin Junlin Tianxia Building
673 Tianjin Maoye Building
666 Renaissance Hotel Tianjin
666 Golden Mansion Center 
656 Binhai Cathay Tower (T/O)
656 R&F Center Tower 1 (T/O)
656 R&F Center Tower 2 (T/O)
626 Tianjin Hutchison Whampoa Metro Plaza Tower B
616 Golden Emperor Building
606 Tianjin Centre

Total = 10,940


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Nanjing

1,250 Nanjing Greenland Financial Complex (Zifeng Tower)
1,062 Deji Plaza Phase 2
787 Xinjiekou Department Store Tower
780 Jinling Hotel Phase 2
761 New Century Plaza Tower A (to roof, 837 ft with spire)
761 JinAo Plaza
761 Landsea International Plaza
721 Nanjing Merchants Property International Finance Center (to roof, 748 ft to spire)
715 Shangmao Century Plaza
702 Golden Eagle Plaza
639 Electronic World Tower

Total = 8,939


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Tianjin
1106 Tianjin World Financial Center
846 Tianjin Hutchison Whampoa Metro Plaza Main Tower
830 5 Taian Dao (T/O)
820 Yujiapu Huaxia Insurance General Headquarters (T/O)
797 Tianjin Junlin Tianxia Building
780 Centre Plaza
771 Tianjin International Trade Centre (T/O)
719 Maoye Building (T/O)
705 Kerry Centre Residential Tower A (T/O)
705 Kerry Centre Residential Tower B (T/O)
705 Kerry Centre Residential Tower C (T/O)
682 Golden Emperor Building
675 R&F Center Residential Tower (T/O)
675 R&F Center Office Tower (T/O)
666 Renaissance Hotel Tianjin
666 Golden Mansion Center
659 Guangyao Dongfang Central Plaza Tower A (T/O)
659 Guangyao Dongfang Central Plaza Tower B (T/O)
656 Binhai Cathay Tower (T/O)
654 Jintang Tower (T/O)
650 Tianjin Hutchison Whampoa Metro Plaza Residential Tower A
640 Wanda Center (T/O)
633 Jinmao Plaza
630 Binzhou Tower (T/O)
627 Tianchen Tower
623 Binhai China Trade Center
623 Changcheng International Group Project (T/O)
610 Tianjin Hutchison Whampoa Metro Plaza Residential Tower B
607 Tianjin Centre
607 Shanxi Tower (T/O)

*21026ft*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, may I ask you for your source though? I can't find anything when googling some of your towers and why is the list that different from mine (source: Skyscraper Page diagrams, Wikipedia, Emporis & World Development News on this site)?
I guess the data for Nanjing and Qingdao (not sure about Chongqing, Shenzhen, Shanghai) is also incomplete/wrong then?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

My source is Tianjin New City BBS. Very up-to-date list on the construction statuses of buildings in Tianjin:

http://bbs.tjnewcity.com/thread-154-1-1.html

I translated many of the names myself, most of the towers don't have any English name.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Well done then kay:
About the other Chinese cities: do you believe they are incomplete too?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, undoubtedly. The amount of construction is increasing exponentially and most of the English databases are years out of date. The numbers for Shenzhen and Guangzhou definitely look too low.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, I supposed so. 
So if you or any other Chinese forumer could provide the correct data I'd really appreciate it (if you have the time & passion only of course  )


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

I edited Busan's list. Because I omit two buildings accidently.
Busan's total is *17,316 *ft, not 16,044 ft.

Also, if BIFC(almost T/O) is included, Busan becomes 18,264 ft, surpassing Jakarta.

In the near future, Busan will reach over 200,000 ft since there are ongoing supertalls alrealdy such as Lotte Busan(510m, 1673 ft), LCT A(411m, 1348 ft), LCT B (339m, 1112 ft) and LCT C (333m, 1093 ft).


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

skyscrapercity said:


> I edited Busan's list. Because I omit two buildings accidently.
> Busan's total is *17,316 *ft, not 16,044 ft.
> 
> Also, if BIFC(almost T/O) is included, Busan becomes 18,264 ft, surpassing Jakarta.
> ...


200.000ft? What type of time period are we talking about? Im guessing you meant 20 000


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Yes, I supposed so.
> So if you or any other Chinese forumer could provide the correct data I'd really appreciate it (if you have the time & passion only of course  )


Maybe we will make two lists of stats, the first one determines 601 ft tower as 601 ft and another one determines this tower as 1 ft  or that will be no sense to make it....I dunno


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ well, you're talking about the method that DZH22 introduced on the previous page? I'm not quite sure how it would be better than the current method.. does it mean a 601 ft tall tower is one point and a 750 ft building brings 150 points for example? Interesting to compare, probably, but I think it would be less representative for what we're trying to rank here, a kind of objective reflection of the impressiveness for each major skyline.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Interesting to compare, probably, but I think it would be less representative for what we're trying to rank here, a kind of objective reflection of the impressiveness for each major skyline.


It should be noted that if one used 100m (328 ft) instead of 183m (600ft), the rankings would change quite a bit. The criteria in this thread favours height over scale. A city like Abu Dhabi or Tianjin will rank very well in this thread, but far further down the list if one used 100m (328ft).

This thread will give an objective reflection of height in cities around the world, but it's not the whole story. According to this thread, Sao Paulo has no skyline whatsoever as no building is 600 ft or taller. Vancouver's skyline has 1 building in its skyline according to the criteria here. 600ft+ gives a snap shot, but it's important to recognized its limitations.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

^^Good luck counting all buildings over 100m for NYC and Hong kong


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

deadhead262 said:


> ^^Good luck counting all buildings over 100m for NYC and Hong kong


A few cities would require lots of time and effort, but the information is there. Achieving a more comprehensive result usually involves more work.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

isaidso said:


> A few cities would require lots of time and effort, but the information is there. Achieving a more comprehensive result usually involves more work.


Isaidso, that will be a list of highrise cities.
This thread is a list of skyscraper cities, a more exclusive list.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

L.A.F.2. said:


> Haha, Los Angeles has Doha by a foot (for now).
> 
> *Moscow and Toronto will be a fight to the death in the coming years*. I guess the rivalry can be traced all the way back to Ostankino and CN. They certainly will be flipping back and forth as they jump up the ladder.


Not really. 

Toronto should storm ahead. Moscow has a specific development area. They are just building all in one hit. There will be absolutely no demand for any more for a long long time after these are done. The amount of space being created is over the scale and no world city could ever fill the space built already or u/c. 

The lax regulations could really bite Moscow on the backside. Creating an area where they expect 300,000 people to live and work is just ridiculous. Canary Wharf has been around for 25 years and has been deliberately planned. Only now are residential towers being included into the centre. Not even that can look after 300,000 people even with the billions of pounds it is currently spending on infrastructure.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

n20 said:


> Isaidso, that will be a list of highrise cities.
> This thread is a list of skyscraper cities, a more exclusive list.


I'm well aware of that. I was responding to a statement that this is an _'objective reflection of the impressiveness for each major skyline'._ It's more accurate to describe it as an objective reflection of 600ft+ buildings since a skyline is far more than its 600ft+ buildings.

This criteria is far too exclusive to be an objective reflection of the impressiveness of skylines around the world. It's more comparable to a snapshot.


----------



## Brown_Eastern (Sep 2, 2010)

deadhead262 said:


> Kuala Lumpur:
> 
> Petronas tower 1: 1242ft
> Petronas tower 2: 1242ft
> ...


Shouldn't that Berjaya Times Square is considered to have two towers?

So Kuala Lumpur would have *15,080 FT*


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

*Wuhan*

Minsheng Bank Building	289.9m 
Wuhan World Trade Tower 229m 
Jiali Plaza 226.4m 
Wuhan International Trade Center 212.5m 
Poly Cultural Plaza 211.9m 
Wuhan Times Square Tower 4 208m 
Hanjiang International Tower 207m 
Guangdong Development Bank Tower 206m 
Chang Hang Building 202m 
Jian Yin Building Tower A 188.7m
Wuhan Plaza Office Tower 186m

*Total:* 2367.4m x 3.28 = * 7765 ft*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

isaidso said:


> I'm well aware of that. I was responding to a statement that this is an _'objective reflection of the impressiveness for each major skyline'._ It's more accurate to describe it as an objective reflection of 600ft+ buildings since a skyline is far more than its 600ft+ buildings.
> 
> This criteria is far too exclusive to be an objective reflection of the impressiveness of skylines around the world. It's more comparable to a snapshot.


Yes, that is entirely true, isaidso.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Brown_Eastern said:


> Shouldn't that Berjaya Times Square is considered to have two towers?
> 
> So Kuala Lumpur would have *15,080 FT*


 Edit it in then, I just used skyscraperpage data


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

isaidso said:


> It should be noted that if one used 100m (328 ft) instead of 183m (600ft), the rankings would change quite a bit. The criteria in this thread favours height over scale. A city like Abu Dhabi or Tianjin will rank very well in this thread, but far further down the list if one used 100m (328ft).
> 
> This thread will give an objective reflection of height in cities around the world, but it's not the whole story. According to this thread, Sao Paulo has no skyline whatsoever as no building is 600 ft or taller. Vancouver's skyline has 1 building in its skyline according to the criteria here. 600ft+ gives a snap shot, but it's important to recognized its limitations.


Well, I admit that my use of words wasn't the best here. However, I also see why exactly you are complaining about it  
Personally I'd rank Vancouver for example much higher than lots of cities on the list.


----------



## Brown_Eastern (Sep 2, 2010)

deadhead262 said:


> Edit it in then, I just used skyscraperpage data


Ok then:


Petronas tower 1: 1242ft
Petronas tower 2: 1242ft
Menara telekom: 1020ft
Menara carigali: 876ft
Maybank towerr: 799ft
Vista tower: 781ft
Menara felda: 710ft
Maxis tower: 696ft
Berjaya times square east tower: 666ft
Berjaya times square west tower: 666ft
k residence: 663ft
Lot G office tower A: 656ft
Pavilion residence 1: 656ft*
Menara multi purpose: 650ft
Capital square tower 2: 650ft
Maju tower: 643ft
Menara standard chartered: 633ft
Troika tower 3: 630ft
Menara ambank: 630ft
Menara citibank: 624ft
Grand seasons hotel: 603ft
Total : *15,736*

*I also add the Pavilion residence 1 on the list

Hong Kong 77,349
New York 68,830
Dubai 62,210
Shanghai 47,319
Chicago 33,345
Tokyo 26,014
Shenzhen 25,957
Singapore 22,568
Tianjin 21,026
Guangzhou 20,594
Jakarta 17,457
Busan 17,316
Seoul 16,529 
Bangkok 15,793
Kuala Lumpur 15,736
Manila 14,793
Abu Dhabi 13,409
Houston 13,325
Chongqing 13,086
Toronto 10,904
Moscow 10,899
Los Angeles 9,581
Doha 9,580
Nanjing 8,939
Atlanta 8,040
Mumbai 7,933
Melbourne 7,734
Dallas 7,107
Sydney 6,763
Miami 6,001
Qingdao 5,812
London 5,080
Philadelphia 4,924
Frankfurt 4,901
San Francisco 4,702
Kuwait City 4,458
Paris 3,853
Seattle 3,796
Brisbane 3,683
Calgary 3,467
Boston 3,354
Montreal 3,180
Madrid 3,169
Minneapolis 2,990
Gold Coast 2,932


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Incheon*

1. NEAT 1001 ft
2. The firstworld tower 1 771 ft
3. The firstworld tower 2 771 ft
4. The firstworld tower 3 771 ft
5. The firstworld tower 4 771 ft
6. Centroad 1 623 ft
7. Cheongna Exllu tower A 623
8. Cheongna Exllu tower A 623
9. Posco E&C headquaters 607 ft
10. Posco E&C headquaters 607 ft

*Total : 7168 ft*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Maybe you could have a second look at Seoul too? We don't have the correct data for it yet I suppose. 


*Panama City*

932 - Trump Ocean Club International Hotel & Tower
921 - Torre Vitri
875 - Star Bay Tower (T/O)
873 - The Point
866 - Arts Tower
837 - Tower Financial Center
797 - F&F Tower
795 - Pearl Tower
794 - Torre Waters
774 - Ocean Two	
755 - Megapólis, Torre 
740 - Q Tower
725 - Ten Tower
689 - Aqualina Tower
688 - Yacht Club Tower
688 - White Tower
682 - Ocean One	
656 - Bahia Pacifica(also known as Condominio Bahia Pacifica)
650 - Aquamare	
631 - Venetian Tower

Total = *15,316*


*Bangkok*

997 - Baiyoke Tower II	Ratchathewi 
873 - The River Tower A	
810 - State Tower
771 - Centara Grand Hotel	
748 - The Met	
745 - Empire Tower 1 
725 - Jewelry Trade Center 
689 - China Resources Tower 
669 - Central World Tower	
666 - Q. House Lumpini 
663 - The Pano 
663 - RHYTHM Pahon-Ari 
653 - Millenium Residence 
653 -	Millenium Residence 3	
646 - Thai Wah Tower II	
646 - Grande Centre Point 
640 - Sinn Sathorn Tower	
633 -	Hansa Residence Tower 
630 -	Millenium Residence 1	
630 -	Millenium Residence 4	
623 -	Cyber World Tower I	
617 -	Empire Place	
613 -	United Center	
613 -	Abdulrahim Place	
610 -	Column Tower	
607 -	St. Regis Hotel & Residences (T/O)

Total = *17,833*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Update:

Hong Kong 77,349
New York 68,830
Dubai 62,210
Shanghai 47,319
Chicago 33,345
Tokyo 26,014
Shenzhen 25,957 
Singapore 22,568
Tianjin 21,026
Guangzhou 20,594 
Seoul 17,972
Bangkok 17,833
Jakarta 17,457
Busan 17,316
Kuala Lumpur 15,736
Panama City 15,316
Manila 14,793
Abu Dhabi 13,409
Houston 13,325
Chongqing 13,086 
Toronto 10,904
Moscow 10,899
Los Angeles 9,581
Doha 9,580
Nanjing 8,939 
Dalian 8,826
Beijing 8,300
Atlanta 8,040
Mumbai 7,933
Wuhan 7,756
Melbourne 7,734
Incheon 7,168
Dallas 7,107
Sydney 6,763
Osaka 6,541
Miami 6,001
Qingdao 5,812 
Macau 5,357
London 5,080
Philadelphia 4,924
Frankfurt 4,901
San Francisco 4,702
Kuwait City 4,458
Paris 3,853
Seattle 3,796
Brisbane 3,683
Taipei 3,571
Calgary 3,467
Boston 3,354
Montreal 3,180
Madrid 3,169
Minneapolis 2,990
Gold Coast 2,932


data most likely incomplete


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Well, I admit that my use of words wasn't the best here. However, I also see why exactly you are complaining about it
> Personally I'd rank Vancouver for example much higher than lots of cities on the list.


It was more an observation than a complaint. It's always best to air the limitations of the criteria we're using otherwise the conclusions we reach may not be reasonable/defensible. 

Good job with the Panama City data, btw. I couldn't find much information regarding their skyscrapers when I looked. The Seoul list below was taken from SSP.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Seoul*

01. Three International Finance 915 feet
02. Tower Place 3 Tower G 865 feet
03. Mok-dong Hyperion Towers 1 840 feet
04. DLI 63 Building 817 feet
05. The Federation of Korean Industries Building 800 feet
06. Mok-dong Hyperion Towers 2 784 feet
07. Tower Palace 1 Tower B 768 feet
08. Trade Tower 748 feet
09. Tower Palace 1 Tower C 686 feet
10. Tower Palace 1 Tower A 686 feet
11. Star Tower 669 feet
12. Mok-dong Hyperion Towers 3 659 feet
13. Samsung Electronics Headquarters 656 feet
14. The Sharp Star City Tower A 643 feet
15. The Sharp Star City Tower B 643 feet
16. The Class 500 643 feet
17. Conrad Seoul 643 feet
18. Tower Palace 2 Tower E 627 feet
19. Tower Palace 2 Tower F 627 feet
20. Shindorim Daeseong D-Cube City 623 feet
21. Techno Mart 21 620 feet
22. One International Finance Centre 610 feet
23. Shindorim Daeseong D-Cube City Tower 1 600 feet
24. Shindorim Daeseong D-Cube City Tower 2 600 feet
25. Mokdong Trapalace Tower A 600 feet
26. Mokdong Trapalace Tower C 600 feet

*Cumulative Roof Height 17,972 feet*


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Taipei:

Taipei 101: 1470ft
Shin kong life tower: 801ft
Farglory financial center: 683ft
Neo sky dome: 617ft

Total: 3571ft


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Just wanted to commend everyone on their impressive display of dedication to the skyscraper cause.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

+1
Well done guys, a quite decent number of major skyline cities is already included now on the list. Keep em' coming!


*Dalian*

797 - Dalian Futures Square 2
797 - Dalian Futures Square 1
722 - Wanda East Project
672 - Jahe Plaza (T/O)
666 - Dalian New World Center (T/O)
659 - Yuanyang Building
656 - Dalian Trust & Securities Tower
656 - Grand Hyatt (T/O)
655 - Tian An International Tower
649 - Wanda East Port Project Tower 3
639 - Wanda East Port Project Tower 4
628 - Wanda East Port Project Tower 5
617 - Jinzuo Plaza

Total = *8,826*


*Macau*

856 - Grand Lisboa
738 - The Venetian	
712 - Le Royal Arc 
623 - Baia de Praia Grande 
607 - The Praia Block 1 
607 - The Praia Block 2 
607 - The Praia Block 3	
607 - The Praia Block 4

Total: *5,357*


---
I check the data on SSP, Emporis and one or two more sources if possible as well as the 'development news' forum threads here. For some (Chinese) cities it seems quite hard to get to accurate information .


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

isaidso said:


> *Seoul*
> 
> 01. Three International Finance 915 feet
> 02. Tower Place 3 Tower G 865 feet
> ...


This is wonderful! Good job. :applause::applause::applause:
However, you miss "*The federation of korean industries building(244m, 800ft)*" which is alrealdy T/O (to the roof).
It seems that everyone here includes T/O buildings on the list, right?

Also, as for no.14 Gundae Posco The Star City Tower A, there is no such a building. That is a wrong name. It's "*THE CLASS 500*".
This is the website of this building(Some says this building is 200m but I am not sure of it. There is another shorter version of this tower. But I am not sure whether twin one is over 600 ft or not. So I exclude it.)
http:///www.theclassic500.com/

One more, The Sharp Star City consists of *4* towers. *Two towers are the same height(196m), *while the others are shorter under 600 ft. 

Therefore, I add these two buildings. If so, Seoul's total becomes *17,972 ft*
This is the* evidence *of what I am talking about.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103372876#post103372876

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549969&highlight=seoul+starcity


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, I edited my Seoul list above. Did I do it correctly?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

*Beijing*

1,073	- China World Trade Center Tower 3
869 -	Fortune Center Phase 3 (T/O)
853 - Fortune Plaza Office Building 1	
820 - Park Tower (also known as Beijing Yintai Center - Tower 2)
784 - Beijing TV Centre	
768 -	CCTV Headquarters
682 - Jing Guang Center	
629 -	Pangu Plaza Office Building	
610 -	Yintai Office Tower (also known as Silvertie Center Tower 1)
610 -	PICC Office Tower(also known as the Park Hyatt Hotel at Silvertie Center)
602 -	Capital Mansion	

Total = *8,300*


*Osaka*

984 - Abeno Harukas Terminal Building (T/O)
840 - Osaka Prefectural Government Sakishima Building	
840 -	Rinku Gate Tower	
687 -	The Kitahama	
657 -	X-Tower Osaka Bay	
656 -	ORC 200	
640 -	KEPCO Headquarters 
623 -	HERBIS Osaka 
614 -	Umeda Hankyu Building 

Total = *6,541*


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Saigon / Ho Chi Minh City - Vietnam*

861 ft - Bitexco Financial Tower
641 ft - Saigon One Tower

Total = *1,502 ft*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

*Update*
(incl. Cities ~3,000 ft +)

Hong Kong 77,349
New York 68,830
Dubai 62,210
Shanghai 47,319
Chicago 33,345
Shenzhen 29,303 
Tokyo 26,014
Singapore 22,568
Guangzhou 21,566 
Tianjin 21,026
Seoul 17,972
Bangkok 17,833
Jakarta 17,457
Busan 17,316
Chongqing 17,141
Nanjing 16,115 
Kuala Lumpur 15,736
Panama City 15,316
Manila 14,793
Abu Dhabi 13,409
Houston 13,325
Toronto 10,904
Moscow 10,899
Dalian 10,537
Los Angeles 9,581
Doha 9,580
Shenyang 8,635
Mumbai 8,599
Qingdao 8,494 
Beijing 8,300
Atlanta 8,040
Wuhan 7,756
Melbourne 7,734
Incheon 7,168
Dallas 7,107
Sydney 6,763
Osaka 6,541
Goyang 6,032
Miami 6,001
Hangzhou 5,784
Macau 5,357
Mecca 5,186
London 5,080
Wuxi 5,013
Philadelphia 4,924
Frankfurt 4,901
Chengdu 4,729
San Francisco 4,702
Kuwait City 4,458
Nanchang 4,207
Manama 3,887
Paris 3,853
Seattle 3,796
Brisbane 3,683
Taipei 3,571
Calgary 3,467
Suzhou 3,463
Pittsburgh 3,432
Riyadh 3,392
Boston 3,354
Sharjah 3,319
Xiamen 3,281
Montreal 3,180
Madrid 3,169
Hwaseong 3,028
Minneapolis 2,990
Gold Coast 2,932

China: *19 cities* - *297,247*
USA: *13 cities* - *169,427*
United Arab Emirates: *3 cities* - *79,506*
South Korea: *5 cities* - *51,516*
Japan: *2 cities* - *32,555*
Australia: *4 cities* - *21,112*
Canada: *3 cities* - *17,540*
EU: *4 cities* - *17,003*

Asia: *41 cities - 587,316*
North America: *17 cities - 202,294*
Europe: *5 cities - 27,902*
Oceania: *4 cities - 21,112*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

deadhead262 said:


> *Guangzhou*
> 
> Guangzhou International Finance Center: 1435ft
> Citic plaza: 1056ft
> ...


+ 972 - Park Hyatt Guangzhou (T/O)

= *21,566*




deadhead262 said:


> *Shenzhen*
> 
> KK100: 1450ft
> Shun hing square: 1066ft
> ...


+ 
1,004 - East Pacific Center Tower A (T/O) 
856 - East Pacific Center Tower B (T/O) 
748 - Taiping Finance Tower (T/O)
738 - China Merchants Tower & Woods Park (T/O) 

= *29,303*


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

It's a real eye opener to know that Hong Kong alone has a greater total than every country on the planet other than China and the U.S.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Not anymore  :

*Sharjah*

734 - Al Ayaan Sharjah Gate Tower 
689 -	Majestic Tower 
643 -	Malak Tower 
630 -	Bukkhamseen Tower 
623 -	Abbco Tower 

Total = *3,319*



*Manama*

853 - Dual Towers 1 
853 - Dual Towers 2 
787 - Bahrain World Trade Center 1 
787 -	Bahrain World Trade Center 2 
607 -	Era Tower 

Total = *3,887*



*Xiamen*

720 - C&D International Tower (T/O)
656 -	Convention Center Tower (T/O) 
650 - Kempinski Hotel Xiamen 
630 - Fortune Center 
625 - China Construction Bank 

Total = *3,281*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

L.A.F.2. said:


> It's a real eye opener to know that Hong Kong alone has a greater total than every country on the planet other than China and the U.S.


And the UAE.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

It's really amazing that both Canada and Australia have greater totals than the entire European Union!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

n20 said:


> It's really amazing that both Canada and Australia have greater totals than the entire European Union!!


Agree. That said, Canada and Australia have been building skyscrapers since the very beginning back in the 1880s.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

I think it would also be kind of interesting to compare the current list with the same list 5 years ago. Out of the cities on the list Busan probably made the greatest jump since then, followed by Moscow and some Chinese cities.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

One more:

*Nanchang*

784 - International Finance Center 
774 - Xindi Center Main Tower (T/O) 
689 - Peace Hotel Tower B (T/O) 
687 - Sheraton Nanchang Office Tower (T/O) 
663 -	Lianfa Building 
610 - Xiqi International Hotel 

Total = *4,207*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Amastroi2017 said:


> My prediction is that the Top 35 in the world will be (in no order):
> 1. Toronto
> 2. Chicago
> 3. New York
> ...



Well, we more or less have the Top 35 now I guess so I marked the cities green that you've got right (and red if wrong). 
Really well guessed overall I think! kay:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Agree, it was a good list. The one's missed: Dallas, Atlanta, Manila, Incheon, Doha, Qingdao, and Bangkok.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

I kind of wish that people would follow my instructions and only include *completed* buildings. Barbaric Manchurian included buildings for Tianjin that have been topped out for a year plus but still have no cladding. Two buildings in Yujiapu district for example. 

I know the desire the jump the gun and include topped out buildings but the fact of the matter is that those buildings are not finished. 

Having said that, I really do appreciate all the hard work everyone has put into contributing to this thread. I know some of these cities are very difficult to do.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^Thats what I was doing, I dont know why everyone started including T/O buildings.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok this is the thing, a spanner in the works if ya like...

what about cities that are fully, physically conjoined (in effect the same urban area, not even separated by rivers?)

Tokyo-Yokohama (Yokohama at left part of Tokyo bay)










Seoul-Incheon (Incheon dark purple, directly parallel at left, by the sea)










Guangzhou (right half) -Foshan (left half)


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Does Foshan have many tall buildings? 

So this means the list is inaccurate cause some of us have included T/O buildings and some of us haven't?
Someone has to update the list then. I'll do it once I find the time unless noone else will have done it before. I included the info "T/O" after a building name in almost all cases, btw. 
On the plus side, we will have a list of completed buildings and completed + topped out ones in the end to compare kay:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Also Shenzhen-Dongguan


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

A Seoul-Incheon would climb to 25,070. Maybe you could make 3 entries in cases like this:


*1. Seoul*

*1.5* Seoul-Incheon (highlighted in a different colour or starred), and numbered differently so rank doesnt change

*2. Incheon*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Dongguan

Dongguan TBA Building: 948ft

Jia Hua Grand 650ft (?) roof height

=1598

Thus a Shenzhen-Dongguan 30,901


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

How's this as additions?



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> *Update*
> (incl. Cities ~3,000 ft +)
> 
> Hong Kong 77,349
> ...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yokohama 971ft

Kawasaki 668ft

=1639

or Tokyo-Yokohama 27,653


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Dallas-Fort Worth?

*Edit - Fort Worth doesn't have any buildings over 600ft


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> A Seoul-Incheon would climb to 25,070. Maybe you could make 3 entries in cases like this:
> 
> 
> *1. Seoul*
> ...


If Seoul and Incheon are conjoined, we should add *Bucheon*.
Because Bucheon is located right between Seoul and Incheon, which connects and bridges two cities as one metropolis. 
It has to be Seoul-Bucheon-incheon.

Of course, Bucheon has 2 buildings over 600 ft (I even didn't mention it because it is only 1,571 ft (under 3,000 ft)

*Bucheon*
792 ft Kumho Richensia tower 2
781 ft kumho Richensia tower 1

*Bucheon = 1,572 ft*
This is the source
http://www.emporis.com/city/bucheon-southkorea
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> ok this is the thing, a spanner in the works if ya like...
> 
> what about cities that are fully, physically conjoined (in effect the same urban area, not even separated by rivers?)
> 
> ...


You got the point.
I was also wondering why Tokyo and Yokohama are conjoined as one city while Seoul and Incheon are separated as two diffrent cities?


----------



## PPonline (May 14, 2012)

*Add.* 

*Bangkok*

997 - Baiyoke Tower II Ratchathewi 
873 - The River Tower A 
810 - State Tower
771 - Centara Grand Hotel 
748 - The Met 
745 - Empire Tower 1 
725 - Jewelry Trade Center
*695 - Amanta Lumpini* 
689 - China Resources Tower
*682 - Thai Farmer Bank Headquarters * 
669 - Central World Tower 
666 - Q. House Lumpini 
663 - The Pano 
663 - RHYTHM Pahon-Ari 
*663 - Terminal 21* 
653 - Millenium Residence 2 
653 - Millenium Residence 3 
646 - Thai Wah Tower II 
646 - Grande Centre Point 
640 - Sinn Sathorn Tower 
633 - Hansa Residence Tower 
630 - Millenium Residence 1 
630 - Millenium Residence 4 
*627 - Sathorn Square * 
623 - Cyber World Tower I 
617 - Empire Place 
613 - United Center 
613 - Abdulrahim Place 
610 - Column Tower 
607 - St. Regis Hotel & Residences (T/O)

Total = *20,500*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

citypia said:


> If Seoul and Incheon are conjoined, we should add *Bucheon*.
> Because Bucheon is located right between Seoul and Incheon, which connects and bridges two cities as one metropolis.
> It has to be Seoul-Bucheon-incheon.
> 
> ...



OK let's just keep it as a 'Seoul-Incheon' moniker, but add Bucheon too (rather like how Tokyo-Yokohama is really Tokyo-Kawasaki-Yokohama). The count now goes up to 26,641.

I'll edit it in.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

]*Update*
(incl. Cities ~3,000 ft +)

Hong Kong 77,349
New York 68,830
Dubai 62,210
Shanghai 47,319
Chicago 33,345
Shenzhen-Dongguan 30,901 
Shenzhen 29,303 
Tokyo-Yokohama 27,653
Seoul-Incheon 26,641
Tokyo 26,014
Guangzhou-Foshan 22,858
Singapore 22,568
Guangzhou 21,566 
Tianjin 21,026
Bangkok 19,210
Seoul 17,972
Jakarta 17,457
Busan 17,316
Chongqing 17,141
Nanjing 16,115 
Kuala Lumpur 15,736
Panama City 15,316
Manila 14,793
Abu Dhabi 13,409
Houston 13,325
Toronto 10,904
Moscow 10,899
Dalian 10,537
Los Angeles 9,581
Doha 9,580
Shenyang 8,635
Mumbai 8,599
Qingdao 8,494 
Beijing 8,300
Atlanta 8,040
Wuhan 7,756
Melbourne 7,734
Incheon 7,168
Dallas 7,107
Sydney 6,763
Osaka 6,541
Goyang 6,032
Miami 6,001
Hangzhou 5,784
Macau 5,357
Mecca 5,186
London 5,080
Wuxi 5,013
Philadelphia 4,924
Frankfurt 4,901
Chengdu 4,729
San Francisco 4,702
Kuwait City 4,458
Nanchang 4,207
Manama 3,887
Paris 3,853
Seattle 3,796
Brisbane 3,683
Taipei 3,571
Calgary 3,467
Suzhou 3,463
Pittsburgh 3,432
Riyadh 3,392
Boston 3,354
Sharjah 3,319
Xiamen 3,281
Montreal 3,180
Madrid 3,169
Hwaseong 3,028
Minneapolis 2,990
Gold Coast 2,932


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

^Guys if you're doing then add buildings from Jersey to NYC. 

You guys have not listened to the original rules at all


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^
Yeah since when did Shenzhen and Dongguan become the same city. Just because they are close doesn't mean that they can or should be counted together. Just seems like an easy way to cheat to me. How about combining Shenzhen and Hong Kong, they are close together. Those two (or one should I say) would win hands down.

Jersey City isn't counted with New York. 

Come on guys this is common sense, each city is separate and needs to stay that way in this thread.:bash:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Amastroi2017 said:


> ^^
> Yeah since when did Shenzhen and Dongguan become the same city. Just because they are close doesn't mean that they can or should be counted together. Just seems like an easy way to cheat to me. How about combining Shenzhen and Hong Kong, they are close together. Those two (or one should I say) would win hands down.
> 
> Jersey City isn't counted with New York.
> ...


An easy way to cheat? Common sense? and bash smilie at the end of the sentence.

Well, in humble opinion, I think that the spliff fairy was just trying to help and contribute to this thread in his way even if your original rule was written on the first page. 
Maybe, he merely wanted to point out that some megacities' real boundaries are unclaer and need to be conjoined in that case. (Of course, I am not sure he is not me)

If you don't like it, it's really easy to remove the rankings(orange color) as he didn't stir the list at all, just adding the conjoined cities on the list. It's piece of cake.
There is no need to bash. I think that there is no one who are trying to cheat. it was just simple mistakes or diffrent views.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^
The buildings that are on the list for those cities such as Dongguan are in or near the city center. The areas that are closer to Guangzhou are the periphery of the city (suburbia). Therefore, no buildings 600+ feet in roof height are in those regions.

Therefore, there is no need to combine cities. He is simply not trying to define the boundaries. The boundaries are there and if they weren't then it would just be one city.

It is common sense and it's not my problem you don't realize that.

Oh and rules are rules. He can make his own thread if he wants to completely ignore/rearrange the rules.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Look at the maps Ive posted.

Eg Dongguan and Shenzhen aren't 'close' - theyve melded into one (the dotted purple line is the boundary):










Nb^ Dongguan and Guangzhou are also conjoined but because of the rivers separating them I've not counted it. Shanghai-Suzhou also (but the link is too narrow), and thus also not counted. Im only doing, full-fledged cities-towns that have completely subsumed into each other, from one busy side of the street crossing to the other. Not just threaded together by tenuous links, or being 'close'.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh yes, feel free to add NYC-Jersey-Long Island if theyre contiguous.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Likewise Tokyo-Yokohama


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

PS If you dont want to include contiguous urban areas then don't. This is also why I highlighted them in a lighter colour and included the city proper counts still in the same league (re-read my posts on the previous page). The options there if you want to include them or not.

- Also if counting City proper only, technically La Defense lies outside Paris. But it's part of the same contiguous urban area, in all but name.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tokyo is really massive!


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

haikiller11 said:


> Tokyo is really massive!


That was fast editing, yet I got to see your comment 

It's 182.88 meters kay:


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

I think cities can be combined if the 2 or multiple city centers are really close together. Like Tokyo-Yokohama. But I think the best example is Guangzhou and Foshan because Their cities centers are like literally combined. And I think some people would mean these two cities to be one. I think Dongguan and Shenzhen shouldn't be as one city because the city center is like so far away and Dongguan's city center is closer to Guangzhou than Shenzhen. Although Shenzhen is nearly are urban but only Bao'an is connected to Dongguan. I think combining cities are ok if they are like Guangzhou and Foshan, but Dongguan and Shenzhen is just to far away to combine it. 

If you think combining Shenzhen and Dongguan is ok why don't you connect Guangzhou with Dongguan because its closer to Guangzhou.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

there's a river between Dongguan and Guangzhou, although yeah either side is built up now.

As for Dongguan and Shenzhen they are fully contiguous (check it out on Google maps) thanks to a coastal strip about 10km wide. Shenzhen swirls and eddies round the mountains and topography that dot its area.

The river that separates Dongguan with Guangzhou











...likewise Dongguan and Shenzhen further south:


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Still i think that you shouldn't connect Dongguan to any other cities around the region. Also I think (opinion) that Foshan and Dongguan became so big of population because they can't get a Guangzhou/Shenzhen hukou. I have a lot of friends who live in Guangzhou and half of their families's hukou is from another province. also I saw on the newspaper that 16000 are fighting for 3000 hukou in guangzhou's metropolitan region.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

None of those should be considered for the purposes of this thread. They're different skylines in different cities. This thread is clearly about cities not metropolitan areas or agglomerations.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

You're right but some times people like start arguments like them and people agree and disagree. Or just premature people who wants to create these threads to fight ( not saying every thread).


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Theyre not agglomerations, theyre two cities that have merged into one (not even divided by a river etc), and not defined by the city proper limits.

Technically La Defense is outside Paris in the same way, Miami and Miami Beach - I could go on. Tokyo-Yokohama would be the best example imo.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto, three cities that even share the same public transport network, for obvious reasons (in the same way Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen are now building/sharing their networks into one).


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

For Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto 3 cities mixed into one, but we usually use Osaka for a 3 names so if Guangzhou, Dongguan, and Shenzhen mixed into one what name are we going to use?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Theyre not agglomerations, theyre two cities that have merged into one (not even divided by a river etc), and not defined by the city proper limits.
> 
> Technically La Defense is outside Paris in the same way, Miami and Miami Beach - I could go on. Tokyo-Yokohama would be the best example imo.


That's right, omit them all. It's just going to distort the data to include areas outside city limits.


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Warsaw:

Zlota 44: 630ft
Rondo 1: 630ft
Palace of culture and science: 617ft
Warsaw Trade Tower: 604ft

TOTAL: 2481ft


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Warsaw:

Złota 44 192m
Palace of Culture and Science 188m
Warsaw Trade Tower 184m

Total 564m or 1850ft


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ and Rondo 1?


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

I like it how people just change to another topic completely.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Puppetgeneral said:


> For Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto 3 cities mixed into one, but we usually use Osaka for a 3 names so if Guangzhou, Dongguan, and Shenzhen mixed into one what name are we going to use?


Id hesitate at mixing the three up tbh (but if you were just call it the Pearl River City - not to be confused with the Pearl River Delta which is 9 cities). Guangzhou and Foshan are one city, Dongguan and Shenzhen another. The river that divides these two is built on both sides but in a bitty way, not truly contiguous (enough). Of course several geographers already regard this as one city and thus the second largest in the world (population 32 million), though personally Id wait a few maybe 2 more years.


Left to right

Foshan = blue
Guangzhou = red

Dongguan = pink
Shenzhen = purple


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The differences. Note it's dense, not suburbia.

Foshan bottom side of river, Guangzhou top - no noticeable differentiation, quite dense - I would consider this the same city:












Guangzhou top of river, Dongguan bottom (arrow marking city centre) - there is differentiation, and several rivers dividing it all.
I _wouldnt _consider this one city unless the whole screen would be fully urban top to bottom. Too bitty for now.












Dongguan left side of river, Shenzhen right - no noticeable differentiation plus fully dense. Id consider this the same city.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

the spliff fairy said:


> The differences. Note it's dense, not suburbia.
> 
> Foshan bottom side of river, Guangzhou top - no noticeable differentiation, quite dense - I would consider this the same city:
> 
> ...


yeah_ I guess most cities_ are separated by rivers but the river that crosses Dongguan and Guangzhou I think that's that Dong river or west river and most borders of Guangzhou and Foshan is divided by the Bei river or the north one


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

:hilarious


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

null said:


>


Hey stop bullying London :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Poor little island. I guess Houston would dwarf it as well. It's 30% larger than Wales. :|


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*The City Center Batavia City : 844 ft*



the spliff fairy said:


> ]
> *Jakarta 17,457*


*Please add *:

The City Center Batavia City (first tower only) : 503 ft

Menara Standard Chartered : 469 ft

Menara BCA : 754 ft


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

bozenBDJ said:


> *Please add *:
> 
> The City Center Batavia City (first tower only) : 503 ft
> 
> ...


I thought it was only for 600ft+ buildings


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Poor little island. I guess Houston would dwarf it as well. It's 30% larger than Wales. :|


The UK isn't that small really, it's actually pretty big for a European Country


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Well yes but compare to the world is kind of medium size. But the picture just shows that Tokyo has more population and if London was that size with the same amount of density in that area, I think London might have more population than Tokyo!


----------



## chicksen22 (Sep 2, 2013)

To me it seems that some cities' lists were just copied from wikipedia or somewhere else and include the structural and not the roof height.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ You're likely correct there. Some cities don't seem to have data on roof height at all so it's quite suspicious.



Judgejudy123 said:


> The UK isn't that small really, it's actually pretty big for a European Country


I know, but to us it's the size of a small province. To put things in perspective, England and southern Ontario are the same size.


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Istanbul
1)Sapphire 781 feet
2)Varyap 1 650 feet
3Anthill 1 640 feet
4)Anthill 2 640 feet
5)Spine Tower 626 feet

U/C
Skyland 1 941 feet
Skyland 2 941 feet
Metropol Istanbul 820 feet
Kayakule 722 feet
Çimentani 696 feet
Viaport Venezia 1 669 feet
Skyland 3 656 feet
Bomonti Time Residence 640 feet
Rönesans Tower 610 feet


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Fallout said:


> Warsaw:
> 
> Złota 44 192m
> Palace of Culture and Science 188m
> ...





Judgejudy123 said:


> ^^ and Rondo 1?


Only 159m to the roof. hno:


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Istanbul
1)Sapphire 781 feet
2)Varyap 1 650 feet
3Anthill 1 640 feet
4)Anthill 2 640 feet
5)Spine Tower 626 feet
6)Rönesans Tower 610 feet


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Mexico City:

Torre BBVA: 770 ft
Torre Mayor: 738 ft
Torre Pemex: 692 ft
Torre Altus: 640 ft
WTC: 626 ft
Peninsula II: 600ft

Cumulative Roof height: 4,066 Ft


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

_Completed or topped out:_

1) Landmark 72 - *1,150 ft*
2) Lotte Center Hanoi - *876 ft*
3 & 4) Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Twins - *696 ft* (2X)

Cumulative Roof Height: *3,148 ft*

___________________________________________

_Under Construction:_ (3,267 ft)

1) VietinBank Tower 1 - *1,207 ft*
2) VietinBank Tower 2 - *820 ft*
3) Discovery Complex Tower 2 - *640 ft*
4) Discovery Complex Tower 1 - *600 ft*

_Proposed/Prep./Approved_ (+8,364 ft)

1) PetroVietnam Tower 1 - *+1,312ft*
2) Lotus @ West Lake - *1,312 ft*
3/4) Lotus Twin Towers - *1,312 ft*
5) The Vanphu Victoria - *1,148 ft*
6) Splendora Tower - *1,148 ft*
7) Agribank Tower - *820 ft*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I suppose I could add a side list for U/C.... and a Proposed just for fun:

*Toronto*

01. First Bank Tower 978 feet
02. Scotia Plaza 902 feet
03. Trump Tower 827 feet
04. Commerce Court West 784 feet
05. TD Canada Trust 745 feet
06. TD Tower 731 feet
07. Bay-Adelaide West 706 feet
08. Shangri-La 698 feet
09. Ritz-Carlton 688 feet
10. Bay-Wellington Tower 683 feet
11. Four Seasons 669 feet
12. Maple Leaf Square North 610 feet
13. RBC Centre 610 feet
14. TD Centre North Tower 600 feet

*Cumulative Roof Height 10,231 feet*


Under Construction (9,159 feet)

01. AURA 893 feet
02. One Bloor 844 feet
03. Harbour Plaza East 764 feet
04. ICE Condos East 751 feet
05. Harbour Plaza West 735 feet
06. Ten York 715 feet
07. L Tower 673 feet
08. 88 Scott 669 feet
09. ICE Condos West 646 feet
10. Bay-Adelaide East 643 feet
11. Ernst & Young Tower 617 feet
12. Casa II 605 feet
13. U Condos II 604 feet

Proposed (18,204 feet)

01. One Yonge 1 961 feet
02. Theatre Block Centre 951 feet
03. Theatre Block West 938 feet
04. Theatre Block East 914 feet
05. Holt Renfrew Tower 909 feet
06. One Yonge 2 876 feet
07. One Yonge 3 860 feet
08. One Yonge 4 814 feet
09. 37 Yorkville A 779 feet
10. 43 Simcoe 769 feet
11. One Yonge 5 755 feet
12. 80 Bloor West 750 feet*
13. 156 Front 728 feet
14. 2 Queen West 722 feet
15. Eau de Soleil 705 feet*
16. Massey Tower 683 feet
17. The Icon 679 feet
18. Casa 3 666 feet
19. YC Condos 650 feet
20. E Condos South 638 feet
21. 151 Front West 630 feet*
22. 1 Yorkville 617 feet
23. One Yonge 6 607 feet
24. 481 University Avenue 603 feet


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Calgary*

01. The Bow 774 feet
02. Suncor Energy Centre 705 feet
03. Eighth Avenue Place I 697 feet
04. Bankers Hall East 646 feet
05. Bankers Hall West 646 feet

*Cumulative Roof Height 3,468 feet*


Under Construction (810 feet)

01. Brookfield Place I 810 feet


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Top 10?
01. Hong Kong 77,349
02. New York 68,830
03. Dubai 62,210
04. Shanghai 47,319
05. Chicago 33,345
06. Shenzhen 29,303 
07. Tokyo 26,014
08. Singapore 22,568
09. Guangzhou 21,566 
10. Tianjin 21,026


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> + 972 - Park Hyatt Guangzhou (T/O)
> 
> = *21,566*


*Guangzhou * 21566 + 
Aiqun Huijing Wan [1] 200m 
Aiqun Huijing Wan [2] 200m
=*22878 ft*


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

luci203 said:


> Now let's compare the 2 monsters...
> 
> 
> 63. Island Resort tower 2, 663 ft
> ...


+some unknown height buidings :

109. Primrose Hill 1 68f 220m+
Primrose Hill 2 62f 200m+
Lohas Park La Splendeur 1 63f 200m+
Lohas Park La Splendeur 2 63f 200m+
Lohas Park La Splendeur 3 63f 200m+
The Hermitage 1 55f 190m+
The Hermitage 2 55f 190m+
116.Primrose Hill 3 58f 185m+

*Hong Kong* = 77349ft + 5199ft = *82548ft*


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

isaidso said:


> I know, but to us it's the size of a small province. To put things in perspective, England and southern Ontario are the same size.


Here is another fact to provide some perspective, England has a population of around 53million compared to 12million in Southern Ontario.

Shows how sparsely populated Southern Ontario is compared to the motherland. 

In fact despite Canada being such a huge country (in terms of area) it has a very small population of only 35million compared with the U.K.'s 63million.


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Istanbul

3947 Feet


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

bbcwallander said:


> Here is another fact to provide some perspective, England has a population of around 53million compared to 12million in Southern Ontario.
> 
> Shows how sparsely populated Southern Ontario is compared to the motherland.
> 
> In fact despite Canada being such a huge country (in terms of area) it has a very small population of only 35million compared with the U.K.'s 63million.


Yes, we have tons of land/person. You could fit England, Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland, Ireland, Belgium, the Netherlands, Luxembourg, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, and Denmark inside British Columbia (944,735 sq km) and still have space for Albania. Canada is a nation with massive untapped potential. It's inevitable that Canada will have a large population one day. 

Regarding 600 ft buildings. Are there any in the UK outside of London?


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Moscow +

Tricolor (second tower) T/O = 630ft


----------



## todosconlaroja (Dec 5, 2013)

Panama City:

Trump Ocean Club: 931
Torre Vitri: 921
Ocean Two: 895
Star Bay Tower: 875
The Point: 872
Tower Financial Center: 869
Arts Tower: 866
Yoo Tower: 810
F & F Tower: 797
Pearl At the Sea: 793
Waters Tower: 761
Megapolis: 754
Q Tower: 741
Ten tower: 725
Yatch club tower: 688
Aqualina Tower: 688
Ocean One: 682
Rivage tower: 682
Oceania Business Plaza: 679
Soho tower (topped out): 679
White tower: 672
Costa del Este Financial Park (topped out): 672
The top towers (1): 659
The top towers (2): 659
Bahia Pacifica: 656
Aquamare: 650
Oasis on the Bay: 649
Venetian Tower: 631

Total: 20956


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Panama City is impressive. Are those all the correct *roof* heights though?


----------

